# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  افضل معهد  انجليزي..

## قطر الدموع

*مرحبااا* 
*كيفـــــcomـــــــ*
*كنت  ابي استفسر عن  جمعية القطيف  في دبلوم الا نجلش  هل  احد  سمع  عنه  كوويس او لا* 
* واذا  * 
*ابي  اي  معهد  ادرس فيه انجليزي  اقوي لغتي * 
*والله يعطيكم الف عاافيه ...*

----------

عفاف الهدى (09-28-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اهلين خيو 
للأسف ما عندي علم 
بس كأنكم مسجلين من 2008
بس لأول مرة اشوف مشاركة لكم 
ننتظر اشراقتكم البهية في كافة ارجاء المنتدى*

----------


## تشتيتي مركز

لللررررررفع

تككككفوووووووون نبي معهد ححححلو بالقطيف ​

----------


## غرآآآم

اختي ممكن تقدمي على مركز روح الابداع للتدريب مره حلو 
تدريب عن بعد ودورات بتخصصات مهمه واسعار رمزيه وبشهادات معتمده عالميا 
هذا موقع المركز http://www.roohebda.com/

----------

